# Now Another Problem With The Purchace Of My Fiesta ST2.



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

The dealer knew & knows how fussy I am & they know I am due to prep the car on Thursday (this is after sorting the ST3 issue out lol). It was due to go into the bodyshop this morning to have the grey plastic inserts coloured in gloss black & then ready for me to iron X, clay & Gtecniq on Thursday.

I personally asked the bodyshop manager to thoroughly inspect the car when he takes it in to the shop, this was also so that I would not reject the car once the mods are done thus leaving them with a non standard car.
The bodyshop manager did his job 100% as I received a phone call this morning from the salesman to say "Andy I don't know how to tell you this" I said what? Then I thought what's the problem this time?

He said the manager has noticed a defect in the paint as in when the car was painted at the factory something presumably a bit of grit has been painted into the bonnet. I went down there to see. At one angle I could hardly see it but another it is quite a noticeable pimple.

Question is --- Now What Do I Do? I have told then under no circumstances do I want the car painted & I said to do that you would have to do the bonnet then blend in the wings & bumper & when you come to sell you get the comment - I see you have had an accident. He said Ford would probably say just paint the bonnet. I said I don't think so. He then said you need to call Ford CRC before I start any of my special bits.
Ford CRC were due to call me 1st thing this morning with the amount they were going to give me in vouchers after the ST2/ST3 wrong info scenario but after me calling 4 times & getting told she is in with the managers re your claim I said I suspect she will be going back in there when I tell her the next bit of news.
She called back & took the details & I stated to her Do Not & No Point in telling the dealer to paint it.
So Do I,,,,,,,Get Ford to compensate me somehow & live with it or reject it, walk away & not bother with another? I wanted it on March 1st so if I order again then the 3 month wait starts & throws my order & future order history out of sinc. Then there is no guarantee that the next one won't have an issue. 


The manager said they had a white car last year with a black thing in it & Ford said you have to expect some manufacturing defects so I said I suppose some bod in a Ford office may have that issue & that this is not a Tesco production line of tins of beans then you get one with a dodgy label this is someones new car that is a lot of money & I for one don't accept that comment.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Andy,
I'm sorry to hear about your troubles with Ford..
I worked for Toyota for 10 yrs at their factory in Derby. Under No Circumstances should a car leave the factory with a paint defect of the type that you have described!
The philosophy of Toyota was that every car they built, it was ready to go to the customer, without any dealer or 3rd party agent interaction. Obviously it did go firstly, to TGB (Toyota GB) for window etching, mats, flaps etc. It was then sent out to the dealer for the pdi etc.
Most importantly though, was the quality ethos applied to every vehicle. 
I can't speak for other manufacturers though, but, I think that's what Toyota was / is known for - Quality. 
Saying that, there has been media coverage of things that have slipped through the net & I'm sure their warranty claims are similar to most other's too.

The point I'm making though, is that it sounds like a bit of a poor attitude from Ford, if that's what they're going to tell you..
Personally, notwithstanding a good gesture from them, I'd be tempted to walk..

HTH
Wayne


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

A lot of cars get painted without the customers ever knowing due to transit damage etc . Id only be worried about colour match issues as i doubt that's a nice colour to paint !


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

As I've said before I was a Salesman at Citroen and have friend sales people in other marques like Jag and Range Rover.....you wouldn't believe the amount of paint that gets applied before customer pick up once they roll off the lorries at the dealerships.

We've had whole windscreens smashed in and the glass go into all the air vents, scratches on cars thanks to the transporter companies.

To be fair, if your dealership has pointed out that tiny tiny tiny defect, then they are not going to be wanting to do a dodgy re spray on your car.

If your dealership does a good job there is no reason to not let them paint the bonnet. If they do an unsatisfactory job then reject the work they've done but there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

That's quite true actually Craig, Toyota had at least 2 paint bays in their repair area, as during production & assembly vehicles got damaged / scuffed etc :thumb:

If the defect is only marginal, it may be worth getting it 'smart' repaired ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Unless there is major damage, lots of dings and dents are repaired and still sold as new cars.

You've now got two gripes that have upset you. 

It will niggle at you now you know it is there. 

Time to walk away.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andystevens said:


> The dealer knew & knows how fussy I am & they know I am due to prep the car on Thursday (this is after sorting the ST3 issue out lol). It was due to go into the bodyshop this morning to have the grey plastic inserts coloured in gloss black & then ready for me to iron X, clay & Gtecniq on Thursday.
> 
> I personally asked the bodyshop manager to thoroughly inspect the car when he takes it in to the shop, this was also so that I would not reject the car once the mods are done thus leaving them with a non standard car.
> The bodyshop manager did his job 100% as I received a phone call this morning from the salesman to say "Andy I don't know how to tell you this" I said what? Then I thought what's the problem this time?
> ...


Time to walk away my friend and go to another manufacturer and get another car with similar spec to the ST or better, hopefully you will get a better quality car and customer service :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Judging by your luck at buying a car, it will probably blow up within a week :wave:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Jeez, when it rains it pours eh? 

I'd personally give them a chance to spray it and seek some further kind of compo from Ford. You shouldn't expect a defect on a car you're spending £££ on, it's up to them to deal with the defects.

I always suspected that my Panda's front bumper had been sprayed - The paint was much softer than the rest of the car and in certain lights (but not often) you could see a very slight difference in the colour.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

PugIain said:


> Judging by your luck at buying a car, it will probably blow up within a week :wave:


Well it is a ford! :lol: :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Time to walk away my friend and go to another manufacturer and get another car with similar spec to the ST or better, hopefully you will get a better quality car and customer service :thumb:


Sounds like he's had surprisingly good customer service by Ford standards so far.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

S63 said:


> Sounds like he's had surprisingly good customer service by Ford standards so far.


If that's good customer service! I would hate to see a poor customer service..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Well it is a ford! :lol: :lol:


We had a skoda Fabia written off after the roof and back was crushed in transit.

I've seen the range rover production line many years ago and there were lots that received paintwork before leaving the factory. It's probably been painted twice already.:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> If that's good customer service! I would hate to see a poor customer service..


Go to vw then .... They are awful around here


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for replies so . In the job I do I am & have been fully aware of what can sometimes happen when new cars arrive at the dealer as in scrapes on the trailer etc. In fact the business manager & I were talking about this this morning. He said the lorry drivers get slated if they do any damage & often when they do & even when they are seen to do so they have the same attitude as the £5 hand car was guys = No Me Not Do That! This is why I always go to the dealer on the day the car is delivered!!

He went on to say normally in any instance the manufacturer as in pretty much all of them won't accept any liability as they in this case Ford simply say it should have been noticed when it was checked in from the lorry! I said that is total nonsence, how can you thoroughly check every newly delivered car in usually hurried or wet or whatever circumstances?

I have full faith in their bodyshop as the salesman is very fussy & he is getting them to do his entire Escort XR3 Cabriolet which is why I decided to get them to do my bumper inserts but no matter how good they are it is a brand new car & in my opinion won't be if it has a partial respray.

If I reject it there won't be any other cars, I wasn't in the market for a new car anyway as we only got the new Evoque last March 2nd, I simply fell in love with the ST Fiesta & ordered it for fun days out & there is nothing else I wanted then or want now!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> Go to vw then .... They are awful around here


All dealerships are tied with the same brush as they say, it's all pot luck, I never take my car for a service as I have a trusted mechanic and friend who looks after my car.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Jeez, when it rains it pours eh?
> 
> I'd personally give them a chance to spray it and seek some further kind of compo from Ford. You shouldn't expect a defect on a car you're spending £££ on, it's up to them to deal with the defects.
> 
> I always suspected that my Panda's front bumper had been sprayed - The paint was much softer than the rest of the car and in certain lights (but not often) you could see a very slight difference in the colour.


There is nearly always a colour difference on the bumpers compared to the rest of the car, there was on my Firenze Red Evoque Dynamic Lux I had last year. MG Rover seemed at the time to be one of the very best re colour matching.



PugIain said:


> Judging by your luck at buying a car, it will probably blow up within a week :wave:


Probably



millns84 said:


> Jeez, when it rains it pours eh?
> 
> I'd personally give them a chance to spray it and seek some further kind of compo from Ford. You shouldn't expect a defect on a car you're spending £££ on, it's up to them to deal with the defects.
> 
> I always suspected that my Panda's front bumper had been sprayed - The paint was much softer than the rest of the car and in certain lights (but not often) you could see a very slight difference in the colour.


Problem is Ford will probably try & palm it off on the dealer which is not only unfair but not affordable from the dealer's point of view!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> If that's good customer service! I would hate to see a poor customer service..


Based on the opening post, what has been wrong with the customer service?


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

This spec of dust, can it not be flatted and polished out like you would with a norman dust nib? Or is it different? I think you should let them paint it tbh. As you've said there are no guarantees there won't be a similar defect on the next one 3 months later, or even damaged in transit! At least you can reject it if it's unsatisfactory. You'll probably get a stone chip on the way home anyway!


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

jamie_s said:


> This spec of dust, can it not be flatted and polished out like you would with a norman dust nib? Or is it different? I think you should let them paint it tbh. As you've said there are no guarantees there won't be a similar defect on the next one 3 months later, or even damaged in transit! At least you can reject it if it's unsatisfactory. You'll probably get a stone chip on the way home anyway!


I think my decision will be based on the attitude I get hopefully in the morning from Ford CRC. If they are sympathetic & respond sensibly I will take it, if not then I will tell them my opinion and likely as much walk away never to return.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

andystevens said:


> I think my decision will be based on the attitude I get hopefully in the morning from Ford CRC. If they are sympathetic & respond sensibly I will take it, if not then I will tell them my opinion and likely as much walk away never to return.


I think you are wrong to base your decision on their attitude. You should decide whether the car is right or wrong regardless.

Good luck anyway.:thumb:


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm sorry to read about your ongoing problems.... i often have similar issues when I buy things so it's an interesting read! That's besides the point but I agree with the previous post, you should make up your own mind over the car, don't get sidetracked from the main issue. It will get stone chipped as another post mentions but you are paying for a new car so it should be new... i think you should go with what makes you feel happiest but think about it and be 100% remember you have to look at it everyday! Good luck!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

S63 said:


> I think you are wrong to base your decision on their attitude. You should decide whether the car is right or wrong regardless.
> 
> Good luck anyway.:thumb:


I agree :thumb:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

andystevens said:


> I think my decision will be based on the attitude I get hopefully in the morning from Ford CRC. If they are sympathetic & respond sensibly I will take it, if not then I will tell them my opinion and likely as much walk away never to return.


Fair enough. Just hope they have an open mind. 99% of people wouldn't notice or care so I don't think they'll ever understand your demand for perfection. They need to look on this forum to see how we are!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd knock it on the head, you'll do the same thing all of us do... Moan about that one spot on the car that isn't perfectly up to standard, or has been painted badly or doesn't look great etc. 

I'd reject the car personally and if I wanted something fun to drive around in, I'd oh buy a second hand car that's been taken care of. 

Buying a brand new car, just for some fun doesn't make sense. 

That's like buying a house and using it just for sex!(Pleasure) What's the point. 

I could be wrong, but seems like it was a bit of an impulse buy. Don't be caught with bit if you're not going to like it after the first few weeks. 


All the best with this bud, I'd hate to order a car, wait three months and then see it looking sorry for itself on delivery! That would be pants! 

Feel for you bud


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd say just leave it and walk away.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

jamie_s said:


> Fair enough. Just hope they have an open mind. 99% of people wouldn't notice or care so I don't think they'll ever understand your demand for perfection. They need to look on this forum to see how we are!


You have got that 100% but I think this applies to nearly ALL manufacturers.

I also agree about needing to make up my own mind.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Judging by your luck at buying a car, it will probably blow up within a week :wave:


hahahahah proper belly laugh there. :lol:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

I will take it off your hands  sounds like a crap position mate. Hope you get some sort of a good conclusion from this.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id honestly let them paint


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

adamb87 said:


> I will take it off your hands  sounds like a crap position mate. Hope you get some sort of a good conclusion from this.


Are you looking for one then?


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Did you buy it in the end Andy?

Please don't leave us in suspense!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

walk away, order another, maybe not the same car but the choice is still yours to make


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Can't be bothered with the hassle from Ford Customer Services, they are just absolutely useless & change the stakes everytime I speak to them.
Dealer on the other hand has been fantastic. Will just accept the paint blemish & it doesn't seem so bad now I have prepared the car.

I'm not going to let Ford CRC ruin the enjoyment of my up until yesterday possibly new car so I am keeping with it. I had intended starting the prep on it yesterday about 10.30 but didn't start till around 1pm.

I was allowed to do all the prep myself & snowfoamed the car first & cleaned the wheels while that dwelled, blasted off the foam then applied Iron-X, let that dwell for a few minutes,worked it with thre mitt & blasted off. Was then washed off with Autoglym shampoo then dryed off.
Gtecniq P1 was then applied followerd by C1, didn't have time to finish yesterday as I ran out of light. As I was rained off today I went back to do C1 on both doors & rear wings. Had a hot chocolate then went over with C1.5.
Havn't done wheels yet or finished door shuts, will sort that when I get it home.

Looking forward now to actually enjoying the car!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id still try and get some goodies . Hurry up.with pics !


----------

